# sharecropper



## starredondo

Any ideas on how to say sharcropper?  Sharecroppers were poor farmers that worked the land, although they did not own the land, and had to give part of their harvests to the landowner.  

Thanks!


----------



## ILT

RAE:
aparcero, ra.
	(De lat. tardío partiarĭus, partícipe).
	1. m. y f. Persona que tiene aparcería con otra u otras.
*2. m. y f. Comunero en una heredad o hacienda.*
	3. m. y f. Arg., Bol., Par. y Ur. Compañero, amigo.
	4. m. y f. ant. Partícipe, copartícipe.
	5. f. desus. concubina.

A reserva de esperar la participación de otros compañeros foreros, yo diría que aparcero es correcto.

ILT


----------



## lauranazario

Simon says ----> the Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary, that is--
sharecropper =*aparcero*

The Harper Collins Unabridged Spanish Dictionay says:
sharecropper = *aparcero/a (US), mediero/a (Mex)*

Take your pick,
LN


----------



## ILT

Se me pasó agregar:

RAE:
aparcería.
	(De aparcero).
	1. f. Trato o convenio de quienes van a la parte en una granjería.
*2. f. Der. Contrato mixto, que participa del de sociedad aplicado al arrendamiento de fincas rústicas, y que se celebra con gran variedad de pactos y costumbres supletorias entre el propietario y el cultivador de la tierra.
	3. f. Der. Contrato de sociedad, anexo al anterior o independiente de él, para repartir productos o beneficios del ganado entre el propietario de este y el que lo cuida o recría.*

Esto me confirma que aparcero es el término correcto.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Suzette

Field and topic:
Necesito su ayuda, alguien que me pueda ayudar a traducir la siguiente frase: 
sharecropper


mil gracias de antemano
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Partner sharecropper


----------



## LauraPV

Hola, ¿puedes poner el contexto o copiar la frase? Así es un poco aventurado...


----------



## ILT

Hola Suzette:

Bienvenido/a al foro.  Modifiqué el título de tu hilo para que refleje tu duda.

También aprovecho para pedirte, al igual que LauraPV, que nos brindes contexto, la oración completa, para no estar adivinando.


Saludos


----------



## josama

Sample sentence:
Partner sharecropper[/QUOTE]

*sharecropper
*Following the war, many former slaves remained in the South, not always out of a desire to be there, but out of lack of real alternatives. These freed men and women often continued to work on plantations as sharecroppers. Their pay, which was a share of the crop, was usually barely enough for them to survive. Economically, politically, and socially, they were strapped to the status quo. 


----

*Sharecropping *is a system of farming in which employee farmers work a parcel of land in return for a fraction of the parcel's crops. The system came into use in the United States during the Reconstruction era (1865-) that followed the Civil War. It is used in many rural poor areas today, notably in India.


----------



## josama

En español el término para *sharecrop *es: trabajar como *aparcero.*

Es decir, trabajar como aparcero es trabajar una parcela, a cambio de que les sea entregada una pequeña parte de la cosecha.

La historia la encuentras en los textos que te pasé.


----------



## Suzette

Mil gracias a todos y es correcto el término aparcero es el que utilizaré.
Saludos.


----------



## Vicentex

¿Cómo puedo traducir sharecroppers? ¿agricultores o algo similar? ¿Cuál es la acepción más adecuada? 

Poor Southern sharecroppers, es la oración original. Muchas gracias.


----------



## ILT

Hola Vicentex:

Te recomiendo este hilo, donde se discutió este mismo término.  Voy a unir tu hilo a ese, para tener un mejor orden en el foro.



Saludos


----------



## medio-payaso

No sé la palabra exacta.
Sharecroppers simplemente son granjeros que crian sus granos en propiedades alquiladas. No poseen la propiedad.


----------

